# wildcat 2/14



## mishka (Feb 13, 2017)

I couldn't go anywhere past several days to get some tomorrow. couldn't stay away… Blue helmet with Alta sticker… "Mad Russian" skis. if somebody confirm  I'm will have paw skis 110 to borrow lol no smart phone lol


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 14, 2017)

Nice skiing with you again Mishka. Fantastic day at Wildcat

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Feb 14, 2017)

Hey, was "paw" skis intentional? Wildcat? Paws, pow? That's comedy, guys!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 14, 2017)

pictures!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 14, 2017)

Pictures in the Wildcat season thread

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Feb 14, 2017)

You guys certainly got some wicked nice leftovers. Did the wind mess things up last night?

I'll be out and about up there the next few days if anyones around...maybe an attitash afternoon mixed in somewhere....


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 14, 2017)

Only on Lift Lion and upper Wildcat.  It was weird. The whole mountain was pillow soft, but Lift Lion was scoured to crust. I didn't ski UW, but the guys said it wasn't good. Top Cat appeared to be affected as well, but we didn't ski it and I didn't see (hear) anyone on it from the lift

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

